# Preussen 1902 - 1910



## Shipbuilder

.........


----------



## Shipbuilder

When I made this posting, I was unable to get the picture to enter for some reason. I was also unable to delete the empty post!
Here trying again.

Only 25 square sails left to set & rig!

http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/2899/preussen18uz3.jpg


----------



## Shipbuilder

It still doesn't work! If you wish to see the picture, please click on the Image Shack link above or Miniature Merchant Ships below.


----------



## benjidog

Shipbuilder,

I think the picture you were trying to post was too large to insert in a forum posting. If you want to try this again you will need to make it smaller. Alternatively you could upload it as it is to the Gallery, where the limit does not apply, and put a cross reference to the Gallery URL in the forum posting.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## Shipbuilder

Hi Brian,
Surely the size shouldn't matter as I was trying to insert it using Image Shack (Something I have done many many times).

The whole thing behaves differently to when I last used it.

Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder

I have now been working on the PREUSSEN for 52 days now and must confess, I am growing a little weary of it. I still have 21 square sails to set & rig as well as a lot of rigging on the ones already there. For some reason, the picture entry is working again, so here it is as of this morning (29th Jan. 2007).


----------



## jazz606

Thats a great model. And a good subject as well. Didn't the PRUESSEN carry a sparks? If you've been working on her for 52 days you've got about a fortnight before you get to Valparaiso.


----------



## Shipbuilder

Thanks Jazz,
About a fortnight should do it, I am just completing rigging the upper topsails, the t'gallants & royals are much simpler to rig as the braces don't zig-zag down to the deck. PREUSSEN didn't carry a sparks (I was one myself incidentally 1960 - 1992!). Despite what is said about PREUSSEN, she didn't move very fast. Only on a few occasions did she top 300 miles a day & voyage averages were usually about 6 knots. But with 8,000 tons of cargo that was quite good. The one consistent thing was that she trundled straight out & back with none of the zig-zagging & beating back & forth about the Horn for weeks or months which was common to so many smaller ships.
Regards
Bob


----------



## Bryangillott

Bob,

Well done, it looks beautiful. But where is the funnel!
BeeGee


----------



## Bob Preston

Bob,

I see BeeGee is being a smart ****; hasn't changed has he.

Bob Preston


----------



## Bearsie

Bryangillott said:


> Bob,
> 
> Well done, it looks beautiful. But where is the funnel!
> BeeGee


With a Schottel drive you don't need a funnel BeeGee ! [=P] 

I think the sails are mostly to keep the officers on deck shaded from the hot sun rays of Patagonia?

It is a beautiful model, well beyond my capabilities!
I have already troubles building card board ships...


----------



## Shipbuilder

Hi Bryan, Bob & Bearsie,
Thanks for comments. Look just aft of foremast & you will see two short stubby funnels on top of white deckhouse. This structure housed the twin donkey engines which supplied steam to cargo winches, pumps & windlass. When the donkey engines were working, much longer funnel extensions were fitted, but these were removed when under sail. The ship did not have a propeller though & moved along soley by wind power. It is nearly finished now & I will be glad to get back to steam again.
Good to see Bryan & Bob arrive on the forum (We sailed together for years in ST. HELENA & WINDSOR CASTLE respectively).

Cheers
Bob


----------



## Bob Preston

Bob,

Have you forgotten our mutual experienes on the fun ship of the "Lavender Line" (Reina del Mar)

Bob P


----------



## Shipbuilder

Not forgotten. We all had some good times on REINA DEL MAR. I also sailed with Bryan for a long time in PENDENNIS CASTLE.
Bob


----------



## Bob Preston

I didn't know you were ever on the Pendennis, Bryan must have been on for years! I think we would stretch peoples credulity with some of our Reina stories. Remember the purserette you christend "Bucket A**e? She was as ugly as a robbers dog.I was told she had hidden talents.It was a brave, or desperate man who looked for them!

Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder

Pretty sure it wasn't me. I don't remember any pusurette that fits that description & I have brain like CD ROM. 

PREUSSEN is coming down the straight now with sails on foremast complete. Slowed down a bit recently with book publicity, but hope to be back to normal routine Friday. Another picture soon.

Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder

Here is the latest progress, with 22 of the total of 30 square sails now set, the finish line is now in sight. A few more days should see PREUSSEN complete. I have already handed over the sea to my wife for painting & the display case was completed some time ago.


----------



## Bob Preston

Yes it was. We were in Scobies(J/2 Eng) cabin after arrival Southampton you were sat on the end of the daybed where you could see into the alleyway. We were all suprised cos' it was so out of character for you, and the name stuck!
I see the "Preussen" is up to your usual very high standard. 

Bob


----------



## jazz606

Found it!

This link mentions that the Preussen was the first of her class to be fitted with wireless telegraphy.

http://www.caphorniers.cl/preussen/ships_valpo.htm


----------



## Shipbuilder

Hi Jazz,
Yes, the article suggests that the PREUSSEN had w/t, but I have not heard it mentioned elsewhere & the rigging plan does not show any aerials & as far as I can see, the accommodation does not have a w/t office or an R/O's cabin (But I may have missed them as I can't read German). I would be interested to hear more on the subject either confirming or disproving it. I also noted on the site the FRANCE. That was the last of the sailing giants which I reproduced in miniature - here it is:


----------

